# Anyone build and live in a under 200 sq foot rustic "Shed"



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

The area I was considering buying acreage has 200 sq ft number for no permits required to build. Has anyone built a "shed" that they happen to live rustically in. Thinking of a 12 by 16 structure with a 6x 12 loft for sleeping. Heat with wood burner or propane or combo, cook with propane, a no water composting toilet, Fridge with propane. Solar and batteries for electric needs and generator backup. Anyone who did this was it worth it or should I just buy a old travel trailer with more room in to leave and skirt in?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Some words of advice from personal experience... make sure you check the zoning both on the "shed" type dwelling and the use of a travel trailer.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in St. Clair County area , Grant Township to be exact and I can "Have the travel trailer there on my 14 but I can't live in it year round" . I was lucky I bought it with well.electricity in all ready all I had to do was make the drive way more then a path. But we have been tossing around the two car garage thoughts and are looking into the permits issues.


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

Travel Trailer is ok as long as its not year around. The "Shed" has a lot more grey areas invovled from my initial look through for the township I may be in.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Well the good & bad is theres alot of nice travel trailers for sale due to lost jobs . The only real thing I have had was leaving out all year and the ***** raided it and tore it a new "u kno whut" so we skirted it in and the fridge went out so we ended up getting an apartment size fridge and it works great , but like I said I had electricity & well in and the folks that owned it before me had a "Primitive septic feild in " and we heated last deer season with a electric space heater which ran us $45.00 for month


----------



## muskegonman (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes my wife and I build a 10x10 stayed in it every weekend from June tru October and by my self tru December for steelhead fishing. We used solar charger propane heater and propane stove for cooking. Build a small deck on the side and used shower tent and hot water heater from cabelas this is where we got our solar panel from. A porta potty worked just fine. It was a great time had many family and freinds over in tents. Did a lot of cooking in the dutch oven allso. We buld a house a couple of years ago but the boys now 25 27 still bring freinds a stay alot of the summer in the little cabin.O made the walls 8ft and vauted roof.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...on a stream up North. One man lives in an Amish pre-built log cabin with a metal roof...very impressive structure with lofts on both ends...with overall dimensions of either 10 x 18 or 12 x 16, as I recall. The other was a couple who refurbished an old 200 sq foot site built cabin on a slab. Each used a variety of propane, wood burning and solar panel devices to effective use. Neither was serviced by electrical utility companies.


----------



## James P. Bipps (May 12, 2006)

Anyone ever use a shipping container for a small cabin? Just curious.

JPB


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Might be some useful information here : [ame="http://www.backwoodshome.com/forum/vb/showthread.php?t=19277"]Weekend Cabin = Large Storage Shed? - BHM Forum[/ame]


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a 20x10 with a 6x20 covered porch and a 8x10 loft, it makes for a cozy hunting camp. I am lucky enough to have power. Send me a message and I can send you some pictures if you want to see them for ideas.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

I have seen a shipping trailer turned in to a camp, and it was nice. Very secure when you are not there and it is "portable" which makes it a temporary building.


----------

